# Praise smiley..?



## PresbyDane (Apr 19, 2009)

I have found myself wanting a Praise God smiley, we have a prayer smiley for when to pray, but when people then tell us that God has been good and faithfull we have no "praise God" smiley.

It might be silly, but sometimes it is hard for me to find the right words to write and then I like the Idea of putting a smiley instead in that way the person can take the thought, without the clumpsy words


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2009)

How about this?


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 19, 2009)

What a wonderful idea! 

The banana sort of is a praise smiley, but it's sort of a little too hyper! 

Martin, Bill and I certainly hope you come to the U.S. someday so we can meet you!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 19, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 19, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> What a wonderful idea!
> 
> The banana sort of is a praise smiley, but it's sort of a little too hyper!
> 
> Martin, Bill and I certainly hope you come to the U.S. someday so we can meet you!



I am not sure I have the courage to come, the last thing I remember is being threaten with an "atomic wet nuddle" 

On the serious side, I would very much like to visit you guys if and/or when I ever get to the U.S.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 19, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful idea!
> ...



Well, God never told us this Walk was easy. Being willing to be hit with atomic wet noodles goes with the territory. But take heart, your reward will be great in heaven.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2009)

Praise Smiley:  ?


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 19, 2009)

I would not consider that on the way I would a "Praise God" smiley, amen is more like affirmative were Praise is a positive exclamation


----------



## Berean (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never seen a 'praise' smiley. What would it look like? 

I also noticed that the prayer smiley is called 'pray2'. Was there a 'pray1' or just plain 'pray' at one time?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 19, 2009)

Would the "praise smiley" be somewhat charismatic in character, with hand waving, etc.?


----------



## Berean (Apr 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Would the "praise smiley" be somewhat charismatic in character, with hand waving, etc.?



I was going to ask that, Tim, but was afraid to post it. Thanks.


----------



## Edward (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's the praise smiley; I saw it on another thread and searched back for this one:



Please don't do this while singing in our congregation.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 20, 2009)

I have no clue what it should look like I will leave that to the professionals


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, a synchronized praise group.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 20, 2009)

That is hopefully the test model, try again guys


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 16, 2009)

I have tons of smilies so here is a praise smiley. It would be great if they could add it.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmmm .... that raises a whole lot of possibilities.

Here's the Toronto blessing icon:



Here's the Reformed person walking into a Toronto blessing-afflicted church:

      

     


Here's the hymn-singing icon:




Here's me trying to understand Reformed hymns ...





Ok, sorry, I guess I'm in a weird mood ...


----------



## historyb (Jun 26, 2009)

I found a praise smiley:


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 27, 2009)

Wait a minute. Are you saying that raising hands or even clapping is an un-biblical practice, not condoned by RPW?

Clap your hands, all peoples! Shout to God with loud songs of joy!
(Psalms 47:1 ESV)

So I will bless you as long as I live; in your name I will lift up my hands.
(Psalms 63:4 ESV)

It's fun to pick on the pentecostals, but we should be picking on their belief in the continuance of gifts -- the Toronto blessing joke was hilarious. But those of you who are prohibiting the lifting up of hands in worship, on what grounds do you do so?


----------



## Caroline (Jun 27, 2009)

> It's fun to pick on the pentecostals, but we should be picking on their belief in the continuance of gifts -- the Toronto blessing joke was hilarious. But those of you who are prohibiting the lifting up of hands in worship, on what grounds do you do so?



Well, as an ex-Pentecostal, I am pretty sure that there are lots and LOTS of things to pick on Pentecostals for.  The field is wide open, my friend. 

That's an interesting point about clapping and hand-raising actually not being unbiblical, though. At some point, when I get a bit braver, I'd like to start a thread on Reformed worship because it's a big mystery to me on so many levels. Honestly, you are right ... and that's something that I have pondered a lot. The Bible really does endorse clapping, hand-raising, and dancing, among other things. But I'm really not anxious to see it happen.

I suppose my discomfort with Pente hand-raising is not so much the hand-raising as the belief that the hand-raising boosts reception for tongues and prophecy. The message is always coming in a bit fuzzy, you see. But if you put your hands up and wave them around a bit, it seems to boost the signal. Most Pentes won't actually say that, but believe me, that's pretty much the way the belief system goes--you gotta put your hands in the air if you wanna receive. Hence my overwhelming impulse to tackle the offender around the ankles and drag them from the sanctuary. Not that I've ever done that, but I can't say the thought hasn't crossed my mind.


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 27, 2009)

Like antenae


----------

